# Is Surrey Pet Supplies Closing Down?????



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello

Does anyone know whats happening at Surrey Pet Supplies???

I was in the shop last week and again today and shelving and stock keeps disappearing!!

I really hope they are not closing down as they are my local store and are always the cheapest!!!

They had an amazing range of products, thousands of them but now the shelves (the ones that are left that is) are nearly empty!!!

Does anyone know wahts happening???????


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Why are you posting this again ???
Last thread was answered for you ?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/869731-surrey-pet-supplies-closing-down.html


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

why not ask well you were in the shop :S


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

considering that all 55 of repti dudes posts have been promoting sps since they first registered...:lol2:


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> considering that all 55 of repti dudes posts have been promoting sps since they first registered...:lol2:


 
Yes Neil, I agree my posts have been about Surrey Pet Supplies, yes I do support them. 

They are my local store
They always have everything I need
The staff know what they are talking about and give great advice.

I only have 2 bearded dragons and I am not too sure about reptiles, I went to Surrey Pet Supplies and they helped me, told me everything i needed to know, waht to feed them and how to take care of them and even showed me how to handle them in the reptile centre.


At the end of the day everyone is entitled to there own opinion and I am just giving mine.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I have to say I have had nothing but good experiences with SPS and its good to have a local store that has such a selection of products with plenty in stock when I need it. Staff have always been nothing but curtious and helpful to me 

I'm looking forward to the refit and will be interested to see what they are doing with the animals on display as they are always worth a look at.

Credit where credit is due I think!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Repti-Dude said:


> Yes Neil, I agree my posts have been about Surrey Pet Supplies, yes I do support them.
> 
> They are my local store
> They always have everything I need
> ...


Your location thing puts you in Putney... So its not exactly your local store!

Crystal Palace Reptiles is 6 miles closer


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi

What is happening at Surrey Pets is that we are having a total refit so within the next couple of weeks we will have over 5,000 sq ft of retail products with some 2,500 lines of reptile products on the shelf running along side our new aquatics department and our pet department with the best prices in uk.

We will also have a 4,000 sq ft bulk supplies area which will consist of all large bedding etc as well as bulk products for all other pets.

There is parking on site for around 30 cars plus a carry to car service if you need help with a vivarium etc.


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

petman99 said:


> Hi
> 
> What is happening at Surrey Pets is that we are having a total refit so within the next couple of weeks we will have over 5,000 sq ft of retail products with some 2,500 lines of reptile products on the shelf running along side our new aquatics department and our pet department with the best prices in uk.
> 
> ...


Would we still be able to order online while your having the refit or are you closing fully for a few weeks.
Cheers


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

NickC85 said:


> Would we still be able to order online while your having the refit or are you closing fully for a few weeks.
> Cheers


Hi

We are open throughout so you will not be affected.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We have now finished over 80% of refit and i got to say it is looking really nice.
If you come in please let me know what you think.
Feedback always helps.

Will do some pictures soon.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

All the reptile part of refit is done now.
Even more products to choose from.
Plus starting next week we will have water and feed dishes from a pound plus caves from just three pound.
When they have gone that will be it.
Only available at our store.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hundreds of caves, water bowls and substrates now on our massive clearance sale at out retail store from just a quid.

Also brand new plastic plants only 2 quid each.

This is a once only offer while stocks last.


----------



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

I had great service from them.Ordered a habistat mat stat from them on monday,it arrived today


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i wish this was my local reptile shop


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

SilverSky said:


> i wish this was my local reptile shop


Can be just have to move to Surrey.
Though Somerset is very nice.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Update*

We have almost finished our new superstore refit and the feedback so far is really good.
We are now going to revamp the website and will be offering next day service on all orders.
Will post when this is up and running on website should be within a week.
Any other things people would like to see please contact us and we will do our best.
Thank You.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

I like Surrey pet supplies. They are friendly, very reasonably priced and their collection of animals in the store are very well maintained.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I use SPS always a friendly bunch admittedly only there on line service as I am miles from them never had a problem both efficient and polite.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Shame about non delivery of Vivariums. I had to go elswhere to buy my last one and I am about to order another three. Again, I will have to go elsewhere.
I recall SPS saying it was because a lot of vivariums were being delivered damaged. Maybe SPS need to look at who they do their courier business with because this does not seem to be a big issue with other suppliers. 
Still, Surrey Pet Supplies loss is someone elses gain I suppose.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Vivariums will be dispatched again within the next week.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Good news.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Kempton Expo*

Are you attending the Kempton Expo?

Why not come and see us on Saturday 18th August! 

We will be giving you 5% off all reptile items in store (excludes Livefood, Frozen Food and Sale items).

This offer is only available in store.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

petman99 said:


> Vivariums will be dispatched again within the next week.


Well, all I can say is I just checked back and have noticed a price increase of around 15% has been added, in the last week or so, to the vivs I was going to order. This makes you more expensive than at least three of your main competitors (even taking shipping into account). There is also a price increase on the T5 lighting controllers and lamps by about 10-15%. I also looked at various other items I need and, again, more price increases.

Why is this so? Call me a cynic but, as the price increases have coincided with the completion of your recent renovations etc, would it be to pay for these renovations?
Maybe you are playing the old supermarket racket, whereby you will lower these prices back to their original level, in a month or so, under the guise of hugely publicised price deductions.:naughty:

Whatever your reasons, I must say that I am more than a tad disappointed.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

petman99 said:


> Are you attending the Kempton Expo?
> 
> Why not come and see us on Saturday 18th August!
> 
> ...


But you have imposed price increases by more than this in the last week or so (see my previous post), so in real terms this is not really any saving on those items.


----------



## WolverineX (Apr 23, 2011)

I just bought a T5 lighting system from SPS and it's still £11 cheaper than quoted locally for an older T8 system, so I'm happy!
I have a small (unrelated to Reptiles) business, and I know prices must increase at some point annually, and maybe the increase does coincide with the renovations - it's all to do with overheads, outgoings etc.
Just sayin'. :whistling2:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I read somewhere space for 50 cars on site. Makes me chuckle. I noticed prices went up before the refurb too! I couldn't even park there yesterday and there was only about 10 cars parked up - two of which def belong to the store.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Prices Etc*

Our prices on our website and in store are having to go up but this due to price increases on products to us and also due to more overhead costs etc but i will still make sure that we are best priced around.

Another factor is that all the major manufacturers are contacting retailers and asking for prices to be more inline with each other.

And if you find that a product is cheaper from another supplier please email me or call me and i will take a look.
With all the products we do sometimes an error can be made.

This has nothing to do with the building of the new store upstairs like some people will think.

As for parking we have never said 50 cars as we can only get 30 cars on site and this is in the site plans but this is only if people go behind each other which as we all know does not happen at most car parks.


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

petman99 said:


> Are you attending the Kempton Expo?
> 
> Why not come and see us on Saturday 18th August!
> 
> ...


hmmm might have to pop in :whistling2:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

They are saying go in store on the Saturday


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

SmexyReptilez said:


> Kempton is on sunday the 19th!! :2thumb:


 
I know that but we are doing a pre Kempton Expo sale at our retail superstore in Hersham for anybody who is around.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

MCEE said:


> Well, all I can say is I just checked back and have noticed a price increase of around 15% has been added, in the last week or so, to the vivs I was going to order. This makes you more expensive than at least three of your main competitors (even taking shipping into account). There is also a price increase on the T5 lighting controllers and lamps by about 10-15%. I also looked at various other items I need and, again, more price increases.
> 
> Why is this so? Call me a cynic but, as the price increases have coincided with the completion of your recent renovations etc, would it be to pay for these renovations?
> Maybe you are playing the old supermarket racket, whereby you will lower these prices back to their original level, in a month or so, under the guise of hugely publicised price deductions.:naughty:
> ...


I have looked at T5 lighting controllers and despatched price is same as well known other person online and in shopping results we are joint top on price etc.

As i said further down please contact me if you think any of our products are wrongly priced as i will take a look as mistakes can be made.


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> They are saying go in store on the Saturday


yeh i realise that now :lol2: i might have to pop in:whistling2:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Kempton Expo*

Just got back from Kempton Expo what a really great day we had.
So busy and really friendly people
Nice to see a lot of faces there as well
cant wait to next one.


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

It was great to meet Petman and his team today, it is always nice to put a face to a thread:2thumb:


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

I didnt see there stall


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

They were on the ground floor selling mainly water bowls and hides.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

The Happy Hornet said:


> It was great to meet Petman and his team today, it is always nice to put a face to a thread:2thumb:


Thank You for that.
Hope to have a much bigger display for next one.
Great day though.


----------

